# ISO advice/tips re: slow cookers



## redkoatz (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello everyone. I am tempted to try using a slow cooker, but am unsure if and how I can cook my preferred types of food, which includes homemade soups (with added brown rice) or wholewheat pastas and homemade sauce, or variations of oatbran, my favourite is a recipe with mushed bananas : D
I have of course used google, but the results seemed contradictory.. some are saying the rice comes up mushy, others suggest adding the rice towards the end of the cooking process of soup (in the same bowl)
As for pasta and sauce, one link I came across suggested not using water, but instead heating the sauce for 4 hours and then adding the pasta, whereas a different link says its better to ad the pasta and sauce together.
Apparently not all the included recipe books mention rice or pasta, but I definitely need to cook rice or pasta (Brown wholewheat) it's the staple of my diet.

I came across this cooker Buy Tefal RK302E15 8-in-1 Multi Cooker - Stainless Steel at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Slow cookers.

which is basically a slow cooker with a steam function. And it mentions a "cook rice" setting, which only further confounds me, as that almost suggests you require the cook rice function on a slow cooker in order to actually cook rice?

Eagerly await responses as I intend to get a slow cooker tommorow based on feedback : )


----------



## CraigC (Jul 31, 2014)

These are two of the best slow cookers I have ever used!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 31, 2014)

redkoatz said:


> Hello everyone. I am tempted to try using a slow cooker, but am unsure if and how I can cook my preferred types of food, which includes homemade soups (with added brown rice) or wholewheat pastas and homemade sauce, or variations of oatbran, my favourite is a recipe with mushed bananas : D
> I have of course used google, but the results seemed contradictory.. some are saying the rice comes up mushy, others suggest adding the rice towards the end of the cooking process of soup (in the same bowl)
> As for pasta and sauce, one link I came across suggested not using water, but instead heating the sauce for 4 hours and then adding the pasta, whereas a different link says its better to ad the pasta and sauce together.
> Apparently not all the included recipe books mention rice or pasta, but I definitely need to cook rice or pasta (Brown wholewheat) it's the staple of my diet.
> ...



Hi. Slow cookers are designed to be used with foods that normally take a long time to cook. Pasta and rice take, in general, 10 and 15 minutes respectively to cook on the stove top. I think either one would be mushy by the end of a long cook time, even at low temperatures in the slow cooker. 

I would make the soup or stew or sauce in the slow cooker and make the rice or pasta separately.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jul 31, 2014)

Two suggestions:  See if you can find the slow cooker liners, they will make your clean up life so much easier.  Second - we make a chili in our slow cooker (crock pot) that has a pasta in it.  We let the chili cook all day, then slightly pre cook the pasta then add it based on how long it will be before we eat.  you have to experiment with the timing.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 31, 2014)

redkoatz said:


> Hello everyone. I am tempted to try using a slow cooker, but am unsure if and how I can cook my preferred types of food, which includes homemade soups (with added brown rice) or wholewheat pastas and homemade sauce, or variations of oatbran, my favourite is a recipe with mushed bananas : D
> I have of course used google, but the results seemed contradictory.. some are saying the rice comes up mushy, others suggest adding the rice towards the end of the cooking process of soup (in the same bowl)
> As for pasta and sauce, one link I came across suggested not using water, but instead heating the sauce for 4 hours and then adding the pasta, whereas a different link says its better to ad the pasta and sauce together.
> Apparently not all the included recipe books mention rice or pasta, but I definitely need to cook rice or pasta (Brown wholewheat) it's the staple of my diet.
> ...


Personally, I wouldn't add rice or pasta to the contents of the slow cooker. I cook them separately as I need them. There is a tendency for them to go soggy when done with the sauce in the slow cooker.

As for your Tefal thingy,I haven't used one so I asked a friend who has one and she says that you can use it as a slow cooker or a rice cooker but not at the same time.

However, there are lots of slow cooker users on here (and some of the slow cookers are extremely sophisticated compared with British ones!) so they might have other advice.

If I was buying a slow cooker now I would buy one which allows you to fry off the meat and veg in the slow cooker pot on the hob before putting it on the slow cooker base as it saves dirtying a second pan.


----------



## redkoatz (Jul 31, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Personally, I wouldn't add rice or pasta to the contents of the slow cooker. I cook them separately as I need them. There is a tendency for them to go soggy when done with the sauce in the slow cooker.
> 
> As for your Tefal thingy,I haven't used one so I asked a friend who has one and she says that you can use it as a slow cooker or a rice cooker but not at the same time.
> 
> ...



Can you suggest one of those sophisticated slow cookers? i'm not against ordering from overseas online.  So the general consensus is that slow cooking pasta and rice is bad?


----------



## redkoatz (Jul 31, 2014)

GA Home Cook said:


> Two suggestions:  See if you can find the slow cooker liners, they will make your clean up life so much easier.  Second - we make a chili in our slow cooker (crock pot) that has a pasta in it.  We let the chili cook all day, then slightly pre cook the pasta then add it based on how long it will be before we eat.  you have to experiment with the timing.



Have you got a rough idea when you add the pasta, which I assume is white (dry) pasta. I use wholewheat, which needs a little more time to cook, so I can just add 5 minutes or so to whatever works well for you.


----------



## Zagut (Jul 31, 2014)

redkoatz said:


> Can you suggest one of those sophisticated slow cookers? i'm not against ordering from overseas online. So the general consensus is that slow cooking pasta and rice is bad?


 
Slow cookers have there place but as with anything it's how you use it.

Sophistication of the device is good but sophistication of the cook is what gives you a good outcome.

Rice and pasta aren't "bad" in a crock but they don't need as much time to cook as other ingredients. It's better to add them later in the process. One plus for adding them is the starch in them  will help thicken what your cooking if it needs it.

As to when to add them. No one can tell you because that comes down to how you like them cooked. All you can do is experiment and come up with your preferred times.

I've found that experimentation is the key with a crock pot. Hey it's fun to play with your food and in this case your allowed.   Timing is the hard part yet when you do find the ones that work for you it is a very easy way to cook many tasty things while your busy doing other stuff. 

About the only feature I'd add to my crock pots is a delayed start. The higher temperatures of newer crocks cook things to fast for the toss it in in the morning before you leave and it's done when you get home. Usually it's overdone after a day away. They have crocks that do this but a simple timer works too.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 31, 2014)

It's just my opinion, but unless you really need to be away from the kitchen for an extended period of time, crock pots are useless. They are wonderful for holding food to serve. Again, that's only my opinion.

There's nothing better than tending a pot.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh, I don't know about that, Kayelle.  I've made some pretty fine stuff in all of my CPs.

I do like CP lasagna, many nice recipes to google.  The noodles do a good job of keeping their shape, you break them up, and no pre-cooking.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 1, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, I don't know about that, Kayelle.  I've made some pretty fine stuff in all of my CPs.
> 
> I do like CP lasagna, many nice recipes to google.  The noodles do a good job of keeping their shape, you break them up, and no pre-cooking.



 Do I need to say "only my opinion" three times? 



Kayelle said:


> It's just my opinion, but unless you really need  to be away from the kitchen for an extended period of time, crock pots  are useless. They are wonderful for holding food to serve. Again, that's  only my opinion.
> 
> There's nothing better than tending a pot.


----------



## redkoatz (Aug 1, 2014)

Well I am still getting a slow cooker anyway, I just want to figure out how I can get the most out of it.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 1, 2014)

I really like using a crock-pot and have several of different sizes.

One year, when I lived in a house that wasn't air-conditioned, I challenged myself to use it for every main course evening meal for the entire month of June.

Not only did I nearly have a month's vacation from preparing our largest meal, the kitchen stayed pretty comfortable.

My experiment was a success and every meal was great.

I say go for it!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2014)

I love my slow cookers, but I don't do rice or pasta in them.  I add them precooked, later when the meal is done cooking.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 1, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love my slow cookers, but I don't do rice or pasta in them.  I add them precooked, later when the meal is done cooking.



Me, too.


----------



## Addie (Aug 1, 2014)

If you are determined to get the most use out of one, then get one for yourself. But if you make the mistake that they are only for long cooking soups and stews, then you will having it sitting on the shelf all summer and most of the spring. But they are definitely not for pasta or rice cooking.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 2, 2014)

Addie said:


> If you are determined to get the most use out of one, then get one for yourself. But if you make the mistake that they are only for long cooking soups and stews, then you will having it sitting on the shelf all summer and most of the spring. But they are definitely not for pasta or rice cooking.



I don't think anyone said they're *only* for soups and stews. I use mine for pulled pork and recently made barbecued beef for sandwiches in the slow cooker. It's great in the spring and summer - all year, actually - because you can make long-cooking dishes without having the stove or oven on for hours at a time.


----------

